# Looking for a Cannondale CAAD9 BB30 White 2009 (with red lettering) Size 56



## Cannondale Caad 9 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Looking for a Cannondale CAAD9 BB30 White 2009 Frame (with red lettering) Size 56*

Hello, Can anybody help me? I'm looking for a Cannondale CAAD 9 BB30 White 2009 (with red lettering) frame, in size 56. I'm from Spain, and Cannondale Europe can't get it. If anybody can help me to get it, in any shop in the USA or under special order to Cannondale USA. (I know that Cannondale don't sell frames by internet, but it's the only way that I have to try to get one). I can pay via Paypal or VISA.
I hope that anybody can help me. Thanks.

Regards.
Toni.

The frame that I'm looking for is this:


----------



## Cannondale Caad 9 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello again, I think that is possible that is anybody more wants this frame, we can try to do a special order of this frames with the same caracteristics of 2010 but in 2009 White color in any Cannondale USA dealer or to Cannondale USA directly. (For any dealers shops Cannondale made special paintjobs). If anybody more is interested and any dealer shop wants to try, I think is a possible solution. 

Regards.
Toni.


----------



## Cannondale Caad 9 (Nov 26, 2008)

I love this paintjob, it's a mitical color in Cannondale. Here you can see Mario Cipollini riding in a Cannondale aluminium frame white with red lettering, looks like the 2009 model. In my opinion Cannondale has made a mistake with the 2010 colours.


----------



## Cannondale Caad 9 (Nov 26, 2008)

Here, Basso's Cannondale was decorated especially for the Japan Cup in 2008.


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

Cannondale Caad 9 said:


> I love this paintjob, it's a mitical color in Cannondale. Here you can see Mario Cipollini riding in a Cannondale aluminium frame white with red lettering, looks like the 2009 model. In my opinion Cannondale has made a mistake with the 2010 colours.


I like the blue.


----------



## SERVA (Aug 26, 2009)

CIPOLLINI'S SKINSUIT IS SICK!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cannondale Caad 9 (Nov 26, 2008)

An official Cannondale dealer, told me that for to can get a custom painted CAAD 9, there's to order a minimun of 30 frames.

I'm interested in get one, if anybody more is interested, we can try to make a special order of this model:

Cannondale CAAD 9 BB30 in White Gloss (with the caracteristics of the 2010 model) but in 2009 color (mitical racing color of Cannondale)

People who are interested in special order:

-Cannondale Caad 9 (me)

If anybody more is interested, please let me know, and we try to order a custom Cannondale.


----------



## rdcarter111 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have this same frame / complete bike for sale in a 60cm...


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*60cm*

I sent you a private message through this site. I am interested in your 60cm. Thanks.


----------

